# First Day as LUX Driver



## SDo (Aug 14, 2017)

I'm new to share riding in general but I had my region changed so I could pick up LUX and LUXSUV. Today was my first day qualifying for LUX.

I know this is not likely to happen regularly but I was very happy when I saw this.










It was about a 2 hour drive from New Jersey to Manhattan and back to New Jersey. About 56 miles total.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

The luxury car dealerships in Straudsburg PA will thank you for the increase in sales as people rush to saturate your market with LUX drivers.


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

SDo said:


> I'm new to share riding in general but I had my region changed so I could pick up LUX and LUXSUV. Today was my first day qualifying for LUX.
> 
> I know this is not likely to happen regularly but I was very happy when I saw this.
> 
> ...


I've done Lux. This is a fluke ride. It happens few and far in between. Considering half that amount for expenses.


----------



## SDo (Aug 14, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> The luxury car dealerships in Straudsburg PA will thank you for the increase in sales as people rush to saturate your market with LUX drivers.


Ha! I don't drive in Stroudsburg. Actually, Lyft isn't even available within 20 miles of here.



Leo1983 said:


> I've done Lux. This is a fluke ride. It happens few and far in between. Considering half that amount for expenses.


Yep. I stated that I didn't expect this to be the norm.


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

SDo said:


> Ha! I don't drive in Stroudsburg. Actually, Lyft isn't even available within 20 miles of here.
> 
> Yep. I stated that I didn't expect this to be the norm.


I did lux for 5 months. Worst 5 months of my life. I litteraly watched the entirety of Netflix. How are you hanging in there?


----------



## RealCheetahz (Jun 6, 2017)

You go boy... but lux gives more chances to get take homes like that.



Leo1983 said:


> I did lux for 5 months. Worst 5 months of my life. I litteraly watched the entirety of Netflix. How are you hanging in there?


That's too bad, we're you doing just Lux?


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

RealCheetahz said:


> You go boy... but lux gives more chances to get take homes like that.
> 
> That's too bad, we're you doing just Lux?


Lux and black


----------



## SDo (Aug 14, 2017)

Leo1983 said:


> I did lux for 5 months. Worst 5 months of my life. I litteraly watched the entirety of Netflix. How are you hanging in there?


I'm not doing LUX exclusively since that would likely not be profitable. I have two vehicles, so I'm alternating. I completed a week (5 days). I netted $1,240 (including a $40 bonus). I missed out on one bonus because I didn't realize I had to rsvp. I had 1 premier ride, about 5 plus rides, 1 lux ($400), and 1 lux SUV ($126).


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

So wh


SDo said:


> I'm not doing LUX exclusively since that would likely not be profitable. I have two vehicles, so I'm alternating. I completed a week (5 days). I netted $1,240 (including a $40 bonus). I missed out on one bonus because I didn't realize I had to rsvp. I had 1 premier ride, about 5 plus rides, 1 lux ($400), and 1 lux SUV ($126).


What was your takehome?


----------



## SDo (Aug 14, 2017)

$1,240. That was my net. Gross was $1,550.


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

That's before operation costs. Do you know your actual take home? Per hour?


----------



## SDo (Aug 14, 2017)

Gas consumption and tolls were roughly $350. I haven't yet read up on how to determine long term costs such as tires and brakes. I don't imagine I will do this full time. I will likely fall into the "part time" group. I wouldn't consider insurance an operating expense since I would have that on both vehicles whether I drove uber/Lyft or not. 

By the way, I'm still waiting on Uber background check so I was only able to drive for Lyft that week. 

I haven't done any driving this week. Maybe head out on the weekend.

Oh forgot to answer your per hour question. $25.35 p/h.


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

The easies way I found to determine depreciation is with KBB.com. But that's just car value. Tires etc is more. Depending on your car it's around $2 a mile. 
Why do you already have commercial insurance?


----------



## SDo (Aug 14, 2017)

No, I do not have commercial insurance but LUX service does not require it. Uber black and Uber SUV require commercial. I will not be participating in those programs.


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

Oh wow I didn't know that. I don't think most lux drivers or passengers know that LUX doesn't require commercial insurance. A lot of customers use those services because of the added security. 
Be careful with your insurance, if they find out they will drop you.


----------



## SDo (Aug 14, 2017)

The LUX and LUX SUV rides I had were people wanting to go into NYC. They weren't business professionals or anything like that, just wanting to arrive into the city in "style" I guess. Great for me but really just a big waste of money.


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

SDo said:


> The LUX and LUX SUV rides I had were people wanting to go into NYC. They weren't business professionals or anything like that, just wanting to arrive into the city in "style" I guess. Great for me but really just a big waste of money.


The sad part is in order to make around $20 an hour rates would have to be almost $3 a mile for uber x and over $7 for Lux. 
Honestly what I recommend to all high end drivers is. Really get to know your customer and get them to call you personally for rides. If you do this you can build a client base. Then after three or four rides with the same passenger, they will ask you to do it off network. 
Charge them a bit less and cut out uber entirely. 
I personally only do Lyft now (fri sat only) even though you can make more on Uber I refuse to have anything to do with that company. 
If enemies existed I would be Uber's. Lyft sucks too but no one takes Lyft seriously it's a joke of a company. 
Good luck. Do any and everything you can to cut uber out. Just use them and steal from them, just like they do to hourdred of thousands of drivers.


----------



## pasha13 (Jun 26, 2017)

For the past two years, I've been doing LUX in Miami. This May I began to accept X calls and my volume has increased 4 fold, more than covering the 3 multiple revenue difference between LUX and X. However, I will exclusively do LUX now on weekend nights and in upscale neighborhoods.


----------



## LoveUber1 (Jun 8, 2016)

Glad to hear you guys making money. I drive uber select and I dont think I could afford an Uber Lux vehicle. I would feel like I need to do to many trips to cover my lease payment. I worked in the car biz for many years so I can always get a sweet deal on a lease through the guys I've worked with. But nice to see you guys making money doing lux


----------



## RealCheetahz (Jun 6, 2017)

Leo1983 said:


> The sad part is in order to make around $20 an hour rates would have to be almost $3 a mile for uber x and over $7 for Lux.
> Honestly what I recommend to all high end drivers is. Really get to know your customer and get them to call you personally for rides. If you do this you can build a client base. Then after three or four rides with the same passenger, they will ask you to do it off network.
> Charge them a bit less and cut out uber entirely.
> I personally only do Lyft now (fri sat only) even though you can make more on Uber I refuse to have anything to do with that company.
> ...


Be CAREFUL VERY CAREFUL doing orivate rides without commercial insurance.. someyhing happens and you could lose EVERYTHING. Check to make sure that us legal in your state as well.



SDo said:


> The LUX and LUX SUV rides I had were people wanting to go into NYC. They weren't business professionals or anything like that, just wanting to arrive into the city in "style" I guess. Great for me but really just a big waste of money.


Never view it as a waste of money cor the clkient, it is their choice. Just like renting a Limo, its not something regular ppl do everyday. But something you might do for a special night.


----------

